# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Fishshop in Jakarta

## hxy

In Thailand, they have the Chaktucha weekend market with
tens of fishshop.

While in Hong Kong, they have the "Goldfish Street". 

Does anyone know what street/market are available in Jakarta ?

I am looking for:

-freshwater shrimps
-freshwater fishes
-aquatic plants
-accessories

Thanks.

----------


## zmzfam

Dear "hxy",

Welcome to the forum. It is best if you end all your posts with your proper name. 

I do not know if you are staying in Jakarta or going there, so it is better for you and everyone else if you can provide more information.

----------


## hxy

Thanks Zulkifli.  :Very Happy: 

I'm leaving on Wed(15th Dec) for Jakarta for 5 days.
And will be staying with my relatives in the city(near Mangga Dua shopping centre).

I would be very happy if anyone can provide the address of any fish store nearby with lots of variety of equipment, fishes and shrimps ? 

Hopefully, I can buy some home.
Thanks.

Huang xy

----------


## hxy

I found a fish forum in Indonesia but they are in Bahasa Indonesia. 
Too bad I cannot read...  :Opps:  

I would appreciate any help ?
http://forum.o-fish.com/


And I would love to buy these shrimp :Very Happy: : 
http://forum.o-fish.com/viewtopic.php?t=11378

Thanks.

Huang xy

----------


## hwchoy

most can be had in Singapore. the more exotic ones I doubt you can get them in JKT.

----------


## hxy

I have some of these shrimps.

I hope I can visit them for some unusually species, or rather unusally colours.

Anyone visited Jakarta recently ?

----------


## keehoe

Choy, can let me know which shop sells red nose shrimp? Have been looking for that for sometime.

----------


## hxy

If you are referring to LFS in Singapore,
try Biotope at "Blk 2, bukit merah".

----------

